# What car do you drive?



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

This thread is dedicated to sharing what car you drive daily to work, shop etc... It will be interesting to see who drives more expensice cars while who drives cheaper cars...


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

A 1991 Geo Prizm (A.K.A. Toyota Corolla E90)


----------



## Vienna21 (Aug 30, 2011)

This thread already exists. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227889

That's my car:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87337031&postcount=566


----------



## duozhuchen (Nov 7, 2012)

Toyota Corolla


----------



## mariak6589 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shop Amazon - Up to 50 Off Home Improvement Value Store


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, we've already had quite a few of these threads here and in the Skybar.


----------



## mkt (Feb 26, 2005)

VW Jetta

Toyota 4Runner


----------



## thelmar67 (Dec 21, 2012)

A 1991 Geo Prizm (A.K.A. Toyota Corolla E90)


----------



## derhams (Jul 11, 2016)

1996 Suzuki Escudo


----------



## mkt (Feb 26, 2005)

mkt said:


> VW Jetta
> 
> Toyota 4Runner


Update.

Mini Hatch John Cooper Works


----------



## clop (Jun 10, 2009)

04 Hyundai Sonata
15 Buick Encore (Opel Mokka/Vauxhall Mokka)


----------



## befalcon (Jun 25, 2016)

BMW is the best car to drive in dubai


----------



## arunkumarss (Jul 13, 2016)

Suzuki Swift 2015


----------



## arunkumarss (Jul 13, 2016)

*Suzuki Swift*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Banterers (Jul 18, 2016)

I drive an old Mazda3 2006. It's still holding up pretty well.


----------



## mitsuvietnam (Aug 1, 2016)

i like car camry because it luxurious...


----------



## merryjenny21 (Sep 13, 2016)

If you are applying to a car dealership that deals with a specific type of car, this question may be quite common and used to gauge your car knowledge.


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Shared with my wife: Mercedes-Benz C-Class and a VW Jetta

2015 C-Class (but in grey):









2016 Jetta in this color:


----------



## LSky (Jul 16, 2015)

фольц сваген джетта вообще класс!!! а кто нибудь тест драйв проходил?


----------

